# Softflow on multiple interfaces not working



## toyinal (Jan 29, 2017)

I got Pfsense Softflowd to work with nfsen on single public gateway interface, but we have 2 gateways. Though I ctrl+click the 2 interfaces on softflowd and then setup nfsen.conf with the public IP address of each gateway and same port that I setup in pfsense softflowd. But checking the web page of nfsen no data is displayed. I see that softflowd is capturing data on the 2 interfaces by running the command

```
softflowctl -c /var/run/softflowd.em0.ctl statisticsand the command for 2nd interface
```


```
softflowctl -c /var/run/softflowd.em1.ctl statistics
```
How do i get nfsen to get the data for the 2 public gateway interfaces? Does softflowd include the public gateway IP addresses of the interface in its captured data. What I am doing wrong?

Thanks for all your help?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2017)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

